# Non-Lucrative Visa



## Ninjatertl (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if there are some people here who are living in Spain with a non-lucrative visa. My wife and I are really interested in living in Spain...more specifically in Barcelona, for a year and this seems the way to go. I have been on our local Spanish Consulate (San Francisco) website numerous times and have a checklist of everything we would need to present to the consulate for the visa. We dont plan on working at all and just want to enjoy our time in Barcelona.

For people that have tried and/or received a non-lucrative visa, I was wondering if you could tell me about the process. What were some of the difficulties you encountered, how long did it take, etc? Any advice or tips or just any helpful information would be great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ninjatertl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there are some people here who are living in Spain with a non-lucrative visa. My wife and I are really interested in living in Spain...more specifically in Barcelona, for a year and this seems the way to go. I have been on our local Spanish Consulate (San Francisco) website numerous times and have a checklist of everything we would need to present to the consulate for the visa. We dont plan on working at all and just want to enjoy our time in Barcelona.
> 
> For people that have tried and/or received a non-lucrative visa, I was wondering if you could tell me about the process. What were some of the difficulties you encountered, how long did it take, etc? Any advice or tips or just any helpful information would be great.


:welcome:

if you take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, there's a section about non-EU visas with some links to discussion threads - there are a couple on there from people who have applied for visas


----------



## Ninjatertl (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for the response. I have checked out the link and there is a lot of good information. 

I was also just hoping to see if there was anyone who recently just went through the process


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ninjatertl said:


> Thank you for the response. I have checked out the link and there is a lot of good information.
> 
> I was also just hoping to see if there was anyone who recently just went through the process


if you take a look at the discussions & maybe send a PM message to some of the posters involved (when you've made enough posts to activate the PM facility) I'm sure they'd let you know how it went


----------



## Ninjatertl (Jun 11, 2014)

great idea thank you


----------

